# 2009 JDRF Walk To Cure Diabetes!



## LadyBug (Feb 3, 2009)

*2**0**0**9* *J**D**R**F* *W**a**l**k* *T**o* *C**u**r**e* *D**i**a**b**e**t**e**s**!*





I have had type 1(juvenile) diabetes since i was 10 1/2, almost 5 years and every year for the last four years my family and i have done the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation's Walk To Cure Diabetes. it's a great way to get involved and make a difference and i like knowing that i'm helping make a cure a reality for all of us!

lastyear i posted about my walk on RO, had several people give(you know who you are-thanks so much!) and i love sharing this with you guys, so with the mods blessing i'm posting about it again!

here is my 2009 walk letter. you guys are getting a bit of an early preview, no one out side my family has seen it yet, we still have to mail it out(ETA: we mailed them out yesterday! whooo:bunnydance! this is the first year that i have written the whole thing myself(Mom did proof read it though ), so i'm very proud of this letter. 

enjoy!







â......All this time goes by
Still no reason why
A little bit longer and I'll be fine.
Waitin' on a cure
But none of them are sure
A little bit longer and I'll be fine
But you don't know what you got 'til it's gone
You don't know what itâs like to feel so low......."




Dear friends and family,

 Wow, I canât believe itâs been a whole year already and itâs time to do another walk letter! Iâm now 15, half way through my freshman year of high school and approaching half a decade with juvenile diabetes(on June the 16). Iâve done about 1,980 insulin shots, 440 insulin sets (for my pump-think small i.v.) and 10,020 finger pricks. Thatâs a lot of needles! 

 Now, Iâm sure youâre wondering what on earth I have at the top of my letter this year. It is, in fact, part of the lyrics to a song called A Little Bit Longer written by Nick Jonas (of the Jonas Brothers band) about his type 1 diabetes. As you can imagine, itâs one of my favorite songs and I really wanted to share part of it with you!

 In the last year Mom and I have started mentoring newly diagnosed families through JDRF. Mom calls them, talks to the parents and while sheâs at it she finds out if the kids want to talk to me. Some do, some donât, but I love doing it and helping the kids; in our local JDRF Chapter alone we have an average of 10-15 referrals of newly diagnosed children each month. And there are even more who havenât sought our help. It has helped me to see a reason for me getting this horrible disease, but it has also put the numbers more in my face and has made them much more personal-3 million Americans have type 1 diabetes and each year more than 15,000 children are diagnosed. Thatâs 40 children per day!

 Want to help us? Hereâs what you can do!

:highfiveray about it! Our God is awesome and hears our prayers. In the Bible He says âI am the Lord who heals youâ (Ex. 15:26). I find that extremely comforting. All we have to do is simply ask!

:highfive:Come walk with us! I would love to share this special day with you and have you join our family team, Annaâs Hope.

:highfive:We can fix you up with collection envelopes if youâd like. We also have incentives for big fund raisers-JDRF sneaker key chain for $50 and up and a JDRF sneaker stick pin for those who raise $100 and over.

:highfiveonate! All donations are tax-deductible and are a flat rate (this is not a per mile walk.). You can send checks(or cash, whicheverâs better) made payable to JDRF in the self addressed envelope to our house or donate online(Go to JDRF.org, click on the green sneaker, locate âsupport a walkerâ and fill in Anna Caro, Annaâs Hope and FL. The donation can be made by credit card and is also tax-deductible.) 



 As Iâve gotten older Iâve become more and more aware of how serious diabetes is. Iâve always viewed complications as something that happens to older people with diabetes or kids that didnât take care of themselves. But I got a big wake up call in December when my toe got infected and wouldnât heal. The infection drove my blood sugar up and my blood sugar being up kept the infection from healing. Itâs been six weeks and a small toe operation later, my toe has healed up completely and my blood sugars are down, but it was very scary to have to deal with and really woke me up to the fact that even if you do everything right, extra diabetes-related problems can still occur. I got lucky this time, but next time a problem might have more lasting affects, which scares me to death. This is why I want a cure so bad and why Iâm asking for your help to make a cure a reality for me and all the other kids like me. For us, itâs not things that go bump in the night that are scary, itâs the looming threat of complications, even when we do it all right. 

 My team is Annaâs Hope because my greatest hope is to someday live in a world where type 1 diabetes is as preventable and curable as chicken pox. And itâs that hope that keeps me going until then. A little bit longer and I hope to be fineâ¦â¦â¦



Love to you all and God bless!

Anna (and the rest of the family team)











several things of note, since y'all aren't getting this in the mail-if you want to mail it, that's cool, just PM me and i'll give you my address,Mom doesn't wantme to just post it for everyone on the web to see .and the blank spots where bullets normally are came out a bitfunky, i used our chapters logo for this walk and when i'm copying and pasting it it's not showingup(ETA:i 'fixed' it by putting emoticons there)!and since this is on the web, i'm just going to post the link to my JDRF page to make it faster and easier-*my fund raising page*.

this is the logo, which i think is really cute! 





Rockin' a cure!




Iwear an insulin pump, which for those of you who don't know is like a small iv.

this is what my pumplooks like-





and this is what myinsulin infusion sets(sets for short) look like-



 (and, um, no, that isn't me )

the tubing you see goes all the way from the set to pump and in where you see the piece sticking out on the top right where it connects to a cartridge with insulin in it.

i must have it on me at alltimes, over night, when i go out, etc. it is basically a life support machine,because without the insulin i die.i thinkthat a lot of people think that insulinis a cure and we're fine with it, but we're not. our bloodsugars go up and down andthe more they do that the more our internal organs are hurt. my blood sugars have been yo-yoing around for the past few months and at this point it's finally caught up with me-i feel sick and i'm tired. i feel low and high when my blood sugars' really fine.insulin is definitely NOT a cure.



ok, that's it for my rambling. if you've made it this far-thanks for sticking with meand i love youink iris:! 

thanks again guys! i'll be keeping this thread updated and re-posting it when we move back 



Anna


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Best of luck to you Anna!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 5, 2009)

my mom also volunteers with JDRF to call families that have walked other years and encourage them to walk this yar and offer whatever help with that that she can. she was supposed to call her families this week but has a cough and sore through that kept her from doing it. so she e-mailed them and also sent it to a two of the people that work at our local chapter of JDRF.....and they liked it so much that they're going to send part of it out in the mail to 700+ families with another piece of paper with more info! how cool is that?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

:bunnydance::highfive:inkbouce::great::balloons:inkelepht:arty::happyrabbit::bunny18arty0002::clapping::yahoo::headflick::big wink::rabbithop
here's the e-mail-


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

DOES YOUR CHILD NEED A CURE? A LITTLE OF YOUR TIME CAN HELP!!!!





Dear Families,

I woke up this morning and my daughter still has Type 1 Diabetes. No not a surprize, but one day I do want to wake up and this be a REALITY. This is why it is so important that we all work together to find a cure for your child and mine. I'm not a scientist but I can raise funds for research and you can too.



Please take the time and register for the fundraising walk and raise funds. I know that the economy is rough now but I sincerely believe that most people will still donate to non-profit charities. We have sent out our family walk letter and we did it on a shoe-string. How? :



I narrowed mailings to people who are most likely to give, purchased paper that is colored with a border for $1.00 per package from Big Lots(and it isn't cheap looking!) and bought envelopes from Wal-mart. I spent $25 and we already have one donation for $50! In this economy, I call this a really great return on an investment.



Post your letter on-line,email is free. Also post on forums or groups you use on-line. My daughter participates on a rabbit forum and they have a section for non-related items. She posted our letter and we already have a donation. She picked up four or five last year from this same forum and this first donation is a repeat from last year.



If your children are old enough let them help write a letter. My daughter is now 15 and this year she wrote our whole letter. (In past years she wrote part and I finished it up.) It encourages good things to be made out of our hardships and gives them a feeling of empowerment that they CAN do something to change their diabetes. Do their teachers give extra credit for additional writing? How about communtiy service hours? Many extra good things can come from this also.



In the days ahead I will be calling each of you and will help in whatever way I can. I currently have a bad cold and cough that is preventing me from doing alot of talking but it can't last forever!



If you are in need of some sample letters I can email you some samples to get you started. Just remember to share some life experiences with diabetes to make this disease real for people. Please call or email if there is any way I can be of help to you. Also remember that although walk day is a great time of fellowship if you are unable to make it or walk, you can still fundraise and make the future better for your child.



Make a difference in your childs future to be free of diabetes!



April Caro

JDRF Volunteer and Mom to a daughter with type 1





March 7, 2009

JDRF Walk to Cure Diabetes @ UCF


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



i just had to share:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 9, 2009)

THE WALK IS 26 DAYS AWAY!!!!

and our current donations count is $230(that's what we have right now, we weren't at church yesterday and Grandma(they go to the same church as we do)said she had a few donations from people there, plus my dad is fund raising at his office. 

WHOOOO!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 11, 2009)

well, mom's e-mail and JDRF's paper hit our mail box about 10 minutes ago! 

i think it turned out pretty good! what do *you* think?






and closer up(the print turned out tiny on that! sorry!)

top half-






bottom half-













~A


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 15, 2009)

*20 more days!*

party, party, party!

inkelepht:

:run::thumbup:sunshine::laugh::great::balloons:inkbouce:

:magicwand:ullhair::yes::jumpforjoy::runningrabbit::dancingorig::waiting::bouquet::USAflagwaving:

arty::happyrabbit::energizerbunny::headflick::woohoo:bunny18:rabbithop

:bunnyheart:wiggle:wave2:thankyou:arty0002::trio:juggle:running bunny:yahoo::clapping::weee::big kiss:



can you tell i'm excited, LOL?!


----------



## BethM (Feb 15, 2009)

The place I work at participates in the JDRF walk every year. They do the walk, and there's additional fundraising. The warehouse has bake sales, and other departments do stuff, too. (IT usually raises lots of money with raffles: Last year they raffled a Wii, and the year before was a video iPod. Both items were donated from vendors.) We also sell an item year-round, where $1 gets donated to JDRF for each one sold. We sell a lot of those.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 17, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> The place I work at participates in the JDRF walk every year. They do the walk, and there's additional fundraising. The warehouse has bake sales, and other departments do stuff, too. (IT usually raises lots of money with raffles: Last year they raffled a Wii, and the year before was a video iPod. Both items were donated from vendors.) We also sell an item year-round, where $1 gets donated to JDRF for each one sold. We sell a lot of those.



wow, that is so cool! we were going to ask some local business(we have a great down town with lots of family owned business) to sell paper sneakers for us but we all got colds three weeks ago and Mom and Em are _still_ trying to get over them! maybe after the walk

things are coming along great, two of my girlfriends are coming and at least one of them is doing some fundraising on her own with her family and friends. Grandma and Grandpa are coming and Grandma and Em and I might be going to G'ma's old office tomorrow to leave a walk letter and see some of her old friends. several friends from church are also going to come and donations are up to $360 at the moment!

*WHOOO!*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Continued well wishes for a successful walk Anna!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Anna, I know how you feel... I have been a type 1 diabetic since 1990 with tendencies as a teen... was not diagnosed officially but I was ALWAYS thirsty, tired and had sight problems...the pump was a great find for me in 2005 after I had a bad reaction to NPH insulin - not knowing it was going to peak and when it would...

Your mom's post was great... I cannot imagine how a parent feels as it is a tough disease to deal with if you have it - to watch someone deal with it daily has to be terrible (my hubby still cannot deal with it after all these years)....my own sons did not get diabetes but are being watched by their doctor (they are almost 19 and 17) as it was on my mom's side of the family and on my dad's side - every female on dad's side except his mom had it and my uncle (dad's brother) has type 1 - he was also diagnosed at a young age.

Best wishes for a successful walk - my youngest son walks here in NY state to help find a cure...don't know if it will be in my lifetime but I sincerely hope they find a cure in yours!

Denise


----------



## irishlops (Feb 19, 2009)

my brother has type........ well the one where you have too inject your self..... he has got top in the year in uni, when he missed a year because of it! and is an master of civil and enviromental enginering. so im posting this for any other.... any thing is possable.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 20, 2009)

My dad has type 2 diabetes.. he has to do that blood test around 2 - 3 times a day.

HOW MANY DAYS LEFT TILL THE WALK?!?!!


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 20, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> my brother has type........ well the one where you have too inject your self..... he has got top in the year in uni, when he missed a year because of it! and is an master of civil and enviromental enginering. so im posting this for any other.... any thing is possable.



type 1's always have to inject(insulin dependant) and type 2's sometimes do, it depends if they can get it under control without insulin

DeniseJP* wrote: *


> Oh Anna, I know how you feel... I have been a type 1 diabetic since 1990 with tendencies as a teen... was not diagnosed officially but I was ALWAYS thirsty, tired and had sight problems...the pump was a great find for me in 2005 after I had a bad reaction to NPH insulin - not knowing it was going to peak and when it would...
> 
> Your mom's post was great... I cannot imagine how a parent feels as it is a tough disease to deal with if you have it - to watch someone deal with it daily has to be terrible (my hubby still cannot deal with it after all these years)....my own sons did not get diabetes but are being watched by their doctor (they are almost 19 and 17) as it was on my mom's side of the family and on my dad's side - every female on dad's side except his mom had it and my uncle (dad's brother) has type 1 - he was also diagnosed at a young age.
> 
> ...


wow, i can't imagine having had it so long. coming up on 5 years is a super big deal for me. i can't imagine the innovations you've seen, i know even in the last 4 years so much has changed, CGMs(continuous glucose monitoring) and people getting pumps sooner after diagnosis, for starters:dude:

MyLOVEABLES!!* wrote: *


> My dad has type 2 diabetes.. he has to do that blood test around 2 - 3 times a day.
> 
> HOW MANY DAYS LEFT TILL THE WALK?!?!!



*15(ALMOST 14)DAYS!!inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:*



thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 21, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > my brother has type........ well the one where you have too inject your self..... he has got top in the year in uni, when he missed a year because of it! and is an master of civil and enviromental enginering. so im posting this for any other.... any thing is possable.
> ...


ok, he has type 1 thanks for clarifying that


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 21, 2009)

How much have you raised so far? What is your goal?


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 21, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> How much have you raised so far? What is your goal?


$480! i'd like the team collectively to raise $2,000, but i'm not sure we'll make that. we got $1,500 last year, so we'll see............:dude:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 24, 2009)

it is now *11 DAYS TILL THE WALK!* the team is still growing, now we have about 11 people who are going to walk with us! Mom's working on tee-shirts, Em and i have grown out of the shirts we got a few years ago, soo.....:rollseyes. it was really hard finding white tee-shirts in a store that wasn't paper thin or had a really funky neckline. we finally had success in the mens(and boys)department(s) of walmart. Emily is not at all happy about wearing a 'boys' shirt, so i hope she calms down by walk day!

here's the logo/motif that i think we'll be using on the shirts-





total donations are around $600 i believeinkelepht::balloons:inkbouce:
thanks for all you support guys, it means the world to meink iris:!

~A


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2009)

*1 WEEK TO GO!!!!!!!*

The walk is *7* days away!

:bunnydance::biggrin2::highfive::thumbupinkelepht:ink iris::sunshine::run::great:inkbouce::balloons:

*DONATIONS TOTAL $880 DOLLAERS!*

:magicwand::jumpforjoy::yes::blueribbon:

*THE TEAM HAS GROWN TO 12 DEFFENATLY COMING!* PLUS A FEW WE'RE NOT SURE ABOUT....

:apollo::waiting::bouquet::happyrabbit::energizerbunny::headflick:

*NEXT SATURDAY SHOULD BE AROUND 70 DEGREES FERENHIGHT*(at least, that's what it's going to be on friday.....)

:bunny18:bunnyheartarty0002::trio:airborne::big wink::big kiss::clapping::yahoo:
*YAY!
*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep it up girl!
Proud of you for taking this on... people like you make research happen!

Dying to see pictures of you in your T-shirt


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 1, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Keep it up girl!
> Proud of you for taking this on... people like you make research happen!





> aww, thanks:hug:
> 
> Dying to see pictures of you in your T-shirt



i'm dying to see me in my shirt too.....the graphics i made turned out with colored fuzz wheni printed them out and i couldn't fix it. read all about it here.

here's what Fran did for me-







isn't it great?!?!?! she matched the colors and fonts so good. Mom and i are thrilled, i think Mom's going to try and do the shirts tomorrow. i'll let y'all know how _that_ goes, it's our first time with the printable transfers:shock:!

i'll try and get mom to up load photos early next week and when she does that i'll post some:dude:!

our team is up to 18:shock::biggrin2::dude::scared::highfive::bunnydance:inkelepht::thumbup:balloons:inkbouce::jumpforjoy::yes::dancingorig:arty:!!!!!

that's our biggest team *ever*!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 1, 2009)

Good luck Anna! What an amazing job you've done. I bet the t-shirts are going to look great - can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 3, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Good luck Anna! What an amazing job you've done. I bet the t-shirts are going to look great - can't wait to see pictures!



they do look great! except for the JDRF logo on the back of one shirt(we ran out of paper:rollseyes) their all done, mom stayed up ironing. a few have hairs underneath the transfer however that look strangly like Prince and Jamie hairs........and neither one of them had been anywhere near the shirts:?! 

the walk is *4 DAYS AWAY!*


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, our team is down to 15. one of our families the mom came down with the flu:shock:!

*THE WALK IS 2 DAYS AWAY!!!*


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 6, 2009)

*arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:WALK DAY IS TOMORROW!!!arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:*




:bunnydance::bunny24:highfive::rainbow:inkelepht::thumbupink iris::hyper::sunshine::balloons:inkbouce::magicwand::jumpforjoy::yes:



:bouquet::happyrabbit::headflick::bunny18:rabbithop:thankyou::yahoo::laughsmiley::weee:arty:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so excited for you - enjoy the day!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 6, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm so excited for you - enjoy the day!



I'm sure i/we will! i have one girl friend who's spending the night and another that we're picking up on our way out of town, so loads on fun:biggrin2:. we're also going to bop into the mall for a bit afterwards hopefully:nasty:!

Em's complaining about having 2 more teenage 'sisters' for the night/morning, though:rollseyes:coolness:!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 7, 2009)

*WALK DAY IS HERE!!*

Hey guys! been up for ten minutes, walk morning is insanely early.............

oh well. me and my friend are the only ones up, but i gotta go find mom, my blood sugars through the roof-240:shock:! normally it's _low_ on walk morning-go figure

we'll be leaving at 7:30 and i finally get to meet one of the girls(and her family)i've been mentoring through JDRF! so mom and i are_ really_ excited about that:biggrin2:!

I'll post and let y'all know how it is!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

How did it go Anna! I hope you had a wonderful day. The weather certainly cooperated with you!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 7, 2009)

we had a really good time, some of us were really tired and the music was loud, but we still managed to party until 12:dude::biggrin2:! the weather was nice, a little warm when we were walking, but still better than 2007 when we all froze. didn't get the total number of walkers and money at ending time but i'm sure there will be an e-mail soon and i'll post that as soon as i can. i have $1030 dollars counted right now but there's a few people who are still giving me money, so that's not our final countinkelepht:inkbouce:.

i'm sure mom took loads of pictures, i'll post as soon as i can, some time next week probably. 

thanks for all the donations and support guys, it means the world to me:blushan:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job! I was thinking about you today. It looks like you may come close to achieving your donation goal.


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 7, 2009)

Oooh! Let me see how the t-shirts went!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 7, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Oooh! Let me see how the t-shirts went!


I'll e-mail you pictures as soon as mom up loads them. i took a camera, mom's old one that she sat up for me, and it was supposed to have 30(ish) pictures left on the card and when i tried to take a picture it said 'card full', so i have to wait on mom and we'll be gone at church and grandma's house tomorrow


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 19, 2009)

hey guys. we got the pictures up loaded....monday? i'm at grandma's right now on her computer cause mom has another doctors appointment(for those of you that haven't heard, my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer two weeks ago today. she'll be doing chemo and surgery, not sure what and when yet, though). anyway, as soon as i get some time i'll post pics(i've been really busy helping mom get the house and stuff in order. plus i had a endo(diabetes doctor) appointment on tuesday!).

thanks for your patience!
life is soo crazy right now:tears2:


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, so i'm back at Grandma's.........but i had the for thought to up load to photo bucket before ileft the house. so here's some of the walk day pictures!

team photo-






that's me front and center with the little girl, two of my three best friends to the left of me, my grandparents and my mom to the right along with my sister and her friend and some friends from church. 






my sister Emily(the one sans head wear) and her friend






me, molly, michaela and aunt shirley






my friends and i under the balloon arch at the start of the walk






molly, me and michaela






lunch






Emily fussing at uncle mike(who is affectionately called 'trouble' by Em and i...course, he calls me trouble too:shock::?)

these pictures i have daubed 'the hat' pictures. this is the ball cap i got with one of my team logos from cafepress. i just think it's really cool that mom got pictures of it on all of us!






me, trying to get away from Emily's teasing(about my other best friend who happens to be a guy. she thinks we should be together:rollseyes:shock::Xssd






michaela, looking funk_ay_






and molly, being forced into it:biggrin2:




we had a really good time, which is exactly what mom was going for. she told me and Em 24 hours later that she had breast cancer. she knew before the walk but didn't want it to spoil the day for us. i should have a new team total soon, but tentatively it should be about $1168....maybe $1268ish! so we did really good! 

thanks for all the support, posts and donations guys(i'll try to remember to post the thank you letter when i get home(some time next week))!


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 7, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It looks like you may come close to achieving your donation goal.



we've exceed it:biggrin2::coolness::dude:!
new total-$1533(my $1498+another walker's $35)*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:bunnydance::highfive::thumbupinkelepht::balloons:inkbouce::yes:arty::happyrabbit::bunny18:thankyou:arty0002::trio:yahoo::clapping::big kiss::jumpforjoy:
and counting.............:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 7, 2009)

Congratulations on a good walk!

I got outfitted with a continuous glucose monitoring device today - it is temporarily downloading information for three days then I remove it and send it in to the doctors to download the data. If you have seen dolphins getting tagged with devices to track them, that it what the thing I am wearing looks like (and felt like when they stuck me with it!).

Today's read is going to look like a rollercoaster - from 46 to 331 and everything in between but this is what we are trying to figure out why I am stable one minute and then high or low the next. My goal is an A1C of 7. I have yet to see something below a 9.

When I was diagnosed 19 years ago this past February, I was on 4-5 shots a day. The pump has made things easier but I agree with you - insulin is NOT a cure - just a patch until they figure out why this disease happens and how to prevent it from happening and how to fix it if it does.

Congratulations for a successful walk and all you and your team did to help find a cure. We will get it done, one step at a time.

Denise :highfive:


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 15, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Congratulations on a good walk!
> 
> I got outfitted with a continuous glucose monitoring device today - it is temporarily downloading information for three days then I remove it and send it in to the doctors to download the data. If you have seen dolphins getting tagged with devices to track them, that it what the thing I am wearing looks like (and felt like when they stuck me with it!).
> 
> ...



(sorry i didn't see this, things have been crazy with mom)

yeah, i know what those look like, one of my long-term mentees, a four year old, has one that she wears all the time. the thing covers most of the back of her arm! but it has helped her mom alot, especially since she's so little and most of the time can't feel her lows.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2009)

You are someone to admire. You handle this better than a lot of adults I know.


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 16, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You are someone to admire. You handle this better than a lot of adults I know.


thanks Ali:hugsquish:!


----------



## LadyBug (Apr 17, 2009)

we're now up to a*$1,608* team total!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

